# حساب عزم الموتور للروبوت



## amer5 (6 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


انا كنت عايز اسأل عن طريقة حساب عزم الموتور يعنى مثلا لو انا عندى روبوت وهستخدم موتور للتحكم فى حركتة(امام وخلف)
ازاى اقدر احدد العزم الذى يكفى لتحريك الروبوت
وازاي اعرف احسب كمية العزوم اللواقعه عليه علشان اعرف هو يقدر يستحملها ولا لأ؟؟هل هي عزوم التروس فقط؟؟؟
وكمان ايه اللي يخلي الموتور فجأة يتوقف ويسخن ؟ اكيد هي العزوم !!!
ولو في اي مواقع بتشرح الكلام ده بالتفصيل ياريت تدلوني عليها 
ساعدوني ارجوكم 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adison2000 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يمكنك الإستفاده من الملف المرفق فيما يتعلق بحساب العزوم والقدره المنتجه , كما أنصحك بالبحث عن الكتب التي تتناول التصميم الميكانيكي في قسم الميكانيكا العامه على الرابط أدناه ..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/forumdisplay.php/4-mechanical 
 
أما سخونة الموتور فهي غالباً أن تكون بسبب الحمل العالي على الموتور .


----------



## amer5 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك 
هذه مشاكل تواجهني عند تركيب الروبوت من النوع ڤيكس و كنت احب ان اربط الميكانيكا بالروبوت 
فاذا كان هناك اي مصدر او كتاب يشرح هذه العلاقات بالتفصيل اكون عاجزا عن شكركم


----------



## adison2000 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

amer5 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك
> هذه مشاكل تواجهني عند تركيب الروبوت من النوع ڤيكس و كنت احب ان اربط الميكانيكا بالروبوت
> فاذا كان هناك اي مصدر او كتاب يشرح هذه العلاقات بالتفصيل اكون عاجزا عن شكركم




راجع المرفق في رابط المشاركه أدناه 

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/132075-lectures?p=1085861#post1085861*​


----------



## badawi2 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## qazxswedccc (8 نوفمبر 2013)

دة موقع مفيد جدا هيفيدك


http://www.wisc-online.com/Objects/ViewObject.aspx?ID=ENG17504


----------

